# Dopo emrege -up world -> Qmail QQ

## fatez

Ciao ragazzi,

volevo segnalarvi una cosa curiosa. Ieri ho dato come di consueto un emerge rsync && emerge -up world.. e poi un bel emerge -u world che ci stava proprio bene..

Cmq.. oggi accendo i vari pc.. tento di inviare della posta .. e Tadààà : 

```

Errore sconosciuto. Oggetto '', Account: 'fatez@sanzan.net', Server: '192.168.1.2', Protocollo: SMTP, Risposta del server: '451 unable to exec qq (#4.3.0)', Porta: 25, Protezione (SSL): No, Errore del server: 451, Numero di errore: 0x800CCC6A

```

bello eh?

Ma porc...

Boh ora sto cercando di capire che ha.. anche xchè ho 1Gb di Ram, ed il softlimit era già impostato a "exec /usr/bin/softlimit -m 100000000"

boh... sono rimasto basito   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fatez

ok, guardando nei log ho questo :

```

@40000000414198970b372d7c tcpserver: status: 1/40

@40000000414198970b39cd5c tcpserver: pid 11503 from 192.168.1.3

@40000000414198970b405924 tcpserver: ok 11503 sumatra.unzpower.org:192.168.1.2:25 :192.168.1.3::1562

@400000004141989713d10944 X-Qmail-Scanner-1.23st:[Sumatra109481793366011504] cannot open /var/spool/qmailscan/qmail-scanner-queue-version.txt - did you initialise the system by running "qmail-scanner-queue.pl -z"? - Permission denied

@400000004141989713ebc8ec /bin/rm: cannot remove `/var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/Sumatra109481793366011504/': Permission denied

@400000004141989714361c44 tcpserver: end 11503 status 256

@400000004141989714362be4 tcpserver: status: 0/40

```

la cosa buffa .. è che i permessi sono settati bene :

```

Sumatra qmailscan # ls -la /var/spool/qmailscan/qmail-scanner-queue-version.txt

-rw-------  1 root root 57 Sep 10 14:05 /var/spool/qmailscan/qmail-scanner-queue-version.txt

```

e per di + ho provato a dare sia l'opzione -z che -g ma nulla.. sempre EXEC QQ... ho alzato ancora il softlimit... portandolo così a "500000000", ma niente da fare.. su google non trovo nulla di interessante.

Se qualcuno sa.. che parli plz!

ciao

----------

## Bl4CkB1rD

secondo me il problema e' che il file di qmail-scanner-queue.pl (o cmq l'hai chiamato) non gira (ovviamente) come root (a me x esempio gira con untente qscand) e quindi come puo leggere il file /var/spool/qmailscan/qmail-scanner-queue-version.txt se e' rw solo x root?  :Smile: 

controlla i permessi di /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl (o cmq tu abbia chiamato il file perl di qmail-scanner)

 :Smile:  ciau  :Smile: 

----------

## fatez

Continua a non andare, provato anche con permessi 777 e qmailq:root.

----------

## fatez

ma la cosa strana è questa ...

```

@4000000041419f8212c198fc X-Qmail-Scanner-1.23st:[Sumatra109481970466013424] /var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/Sumatra109481970466013424 exists - try again later...

@4000000041419f8212d76704 /bin/rm: cannot remove `/var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/Sumatra109481970466013424/': Permission denied

```

```

Sumatra qmailscan # ls -la /var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/Sumatra109481970466013424

ls: /var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/Sumatra109481970466013424: No such file or directory

Sumatra qmailscan # ls -la /var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/

total 8

drwxr-x---  2 qscand qscand 4096 Sep 10 13:36 .

drwxr-xr-x  7 qmailq qmail  4096 Sep 10 14:21 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 qscand qscand    0 Sep 10 13:36 .keep

```

----------

## Bl4CkB1rD

hmmm ma sicuro non hai un utente qscand? cmq vedi che qmail-scanner e qmail-queue devono essere anchere suiddati, e girare con permessi giusti, qmail-queue deve avere qmailq:qmailq e qmail-scanner qscand:qscand, la directory /var/spool/qmailscan deve avere permessi congruenti a quelli di qmail-scanner (nel mio caso ha qscand:qscand)

controlla un po.. magari pasta un ls -la di tutta la roba

----------

## HexDEF6

Allora

1) con il nuovo perl non c'e' piu' suidperl, quindi molte cose non funzionano... tra cui qmail-scanner....

soluzione:

commenti alcune righe dell'ebuild del perl e riemergi (cosi non cancella suidperl) 

(ecco le righe incriminate)

```

# suidperl has had a history of security trouble, and the

        # perldelta has recommended against using it for a while.  genone

        # alerted me to the fact that the hardlinks aren't carrying

        # through the staging directory, and we end up with four copies of

        # perl, basically.  two normal, two suid.  fix this up here, and

        # delete suidperl entirely.  if this causes outrage, here's where

        # to fix.

        rm ${D}/usr/bin/sperl${PV}

        rm ${D}/usr/bin/suidperl

        rm ${D}/usr/bin/perl

        ln -s perl${PV} ${D}/usr/bin/perl

```

se invece eri consapevole di questo e hai emrso anche il nuovo qmail-scanner, dovresti usare:

qmail-scanner-queue al posto di qmail-scanner-queue.pl (tipo in tcp.smtp o in /var/qmail/control/conf-common) che e' appunto il wrapper per non usare suidperl...

se dopo tutto questo ancora non funziona fai cosi:

chmod 755 /var/spool/qmailscan/quarantine-attachments.db

e vedi se funziona!

Ciao!

----------

## fatez

io pasto qui un bel ls -la .. ma la cosa anomala.. è che non ho toccato nulla di qmail da mesi.... vabbeh

```

Sumatra qmailscan # ls -la

total 18524

drwxr-xr-x   7 qmailq qmail      4096 Sep 10 14:21 .

drwxr-xr-x   7 root   root       4096 Apr  4 13:47 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root          0 Sep 10 13:36 .keep

drwxr-xr-x   5 qscand qscand     4096 Feb 26  2004 archive

-rw-------   1 qscand qscand 18888752 Sep 10 14:21 qmail-queue.log

-rwxrwxrwx   1 qscand qscand       57 Sep 10 14:21 qmail-scanner-queue-version.txt

drwxr-xr-x   5 qscand qscand     4096 Feb 26  2004 quarantine

-rw-r-----   1 root   root      12288 Sep 10 14:05 quarantine-attachments.db

-rw-r--r--   1 qscand qscand     7414 Sep 10 13:36 quarantine-attachments.txt

-rw-r--r--   1 qscand qscand        0 Sep 10 13:36 quarantine.log

drwxr-x---  11 qmailq qmail      4096 Sep 10 14:15 queue

drwxr-x---   2 qscand qscand     4096 Sep 10 14:39 tmp

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root   root         14 Sep 10 13:36 viruses.log -> quarantine.log

drwxr-xr-x   5 qscand qscand     4096 Feb 26  2004 working

```

----------

## fatez

ho provato a fare quello che ha detto HEX ma ... :

```

@400000004141a3f834110484 tcpserver: status: 1/40

@400000004141a3f834130054 tcpserver: pid 14190 from 192.168.1.3

@400000004141a3f834191ebc tcpserver: ok 14190 sumatra.unzpower.org:192.168.1.2:25 :192.168.1.3::1972

@400000004141a3f900fc5b84 X-Qmail-Scanner-1.23st:[Sumatra109482084766014191] /var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/Sumatra109482084766014191 exists - try again later...

@400000004141a3f90116118c /bin/rm: cannot remove `/var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/Sumatra109482084766014191/': Permission denied

@400000004141a3f9015a2f0c tcpserver: end 14190 status 256

@400000004141a3f9015a3eac tcpserver: status: 0/40

```

```

Sumatra etc # ls -la /var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/Sumatra109482084766014191

ls: /var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/Sumatra109482084766014191: No such file or directory

```

----------

## HexDEF6

 *fatez wrote:*   

> ho provato a fare quello che ha detto HEX ma ... :
> 
> 

 

adesso ti dico una roba brutta.....

prova a riavviare   :Laughing:   (a me ha funzionato)

o prova a stoppare tutti i servizi riguardanti la posta e poi farli ripartire...

Ciao!

----------

## fatez

niente da fare... nemmeno con il reboot.. rompe sempre le palle con :

```

@400000004141a58c29cf1a24 tcpserver: ok 2077 sumatra.unzpower.org:192.168.1.2:25 :192.168.1.3::2036

@400000004141a58d127ef664 X-Qmail-Scanner-1.23st:[Sumatra10948212516602078] /var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/Sumatra10948212516602078 exists - try again later...

@400000004141a58d1293c29c /bin/rm: cannot remove `/var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/Sumatra10948212516602078/': Permission denied

@400000004141a58d183e3aec tcpserver: end 2077 status 256

@400000004141a58d183e4a8c tcpserver: status: 0/40

```

notare che quel file/direcotry NON esiste!

porca vacca! idee?

----------

## Bl4CkB1rD

io in puro stile 'fanculo alle cose automatiche' quando mi scazza qualcosa me la installo a mano  :Smile: 

sul sito di qmailscanner c'e' scritto come fare tutto a mano.. ci vogliono 3 minuti...   :Cool: 

vai e uccidi!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fatez

MA PORCC!!!

credevo di aver risolto.. quando mi sveglio questa mattina .. e .. indovinate? lo stesso errore qq!!!

ho scoperto cos'è :

```

@400000004142bb6b35bbaf14 tcpserver: ok 5870 sumatra.unzpower.org:192.168.1.2:25 :212.216.176.206::41384

@400000004142bb6c26979da4 X-Qmail-Scanner-1.23st:[Sumatra10948923866605871] cannot open /var/spool/qmailscan/qmail-scanner-queue-version.txt - did you initialise the system by running "qmail-scanner-queue.pl -z"? - Permission denied

@400000004142bb6c2a68877c tcpserver: end 5870 status 0

```

se gli faccio un chow qscand:qscand e un bel chmod777 allora riprede a fungere tutto a dovere... 

la cosa buffa è dando qmail-scanner-queue.pl -z , mi riporta il file in root:root e 700

ma xchè? e poi.. xchè ho solo io questo problema?

----------

## Yans

ciao fatez ho avuto lo stesso problema poco fa e ho risolto usando qmail-scanner-queue nei fai di conf tcp.smtp e conf-common.

adios

----------

## fatez

dentro a conf-common cosa hai scritto esattamente e che permessi ha il file?

----------

## Yans

dentro al file conf-common :

QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue"

i permessi:

-rw-------  1 qscand root       40 Sep 11 14:11 qmail-scanner-queue-version.txt

----------

## HexDEF6

 *fatez wrote:*   

> dentro a conf-common cosa hai scritto esattamente e che permessi ha il file?

 

io ho dovuto mettere questo in conf-common:

export QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue"

e questo e' il mio tcp.smtp:

```

# cat /etc/tcp.smtp

127.0.0.1:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue" 

192.168.0.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue" 

:allow,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue"

```

Ciao!

----------

## Yans

stessa cosa di HexDEF6 anche per il mio file tcp.smtp.

----------

## fatez

Ok grazie ragazzi.. ora lo lascio vivere.. vediamo se regge  :Smile: 

speriamo va

intanto grazie per le cortesie!

ciao

----------

## HexDEF6

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Ok grazie ragazzi.. ora lo lascio vivere.. vediamo se regge 
> 
> speriamo va
> 
> intanto grazie per le cortesie!
> ...

 

ma ha ripreso a funzionare?

----------

## fatez

ma porca boia... ragazzi.. non so il xchè ma sto maledetto file 

"/var/spool/qmailscan/qmail-scanner-queue-version.txt "

mi torna sempre in 700 root.root ... ma xchè ??!!!!

mi tocca sistemarlo a mano ogni giorno.. va a finire che faccio uno script in crontab... maledette soluzioni alla slackware....

HELP!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *fatez wrote:*   

> ma porca boia... ragazzi.. non so il xchè ma sto maledetto file 
> 
> "/var/spool/qmailscan/qmail-scanner-queue-version.txt "
> 
> mi torna sempre in 700 root.root ... ma xchè ??!!!!
> ...

 

perche' nel cron viene lanciato una volta al giorno qmail-scanner-queue.pl -z

Ciao!

----------

## fatez

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> perche' nel cron viene lanciato una volta al giorno qmail-scanner-queue.pl -z 
> 
> Ciao!
> ...

 

Si questo lo sapevo... ma alla fine dell'upgrade di qmail-scanner mica dicono di togliere il crontab :/ e nemmeno di modificarlo...

Voi lo avete tolto o ... ?

PS: il cron è leggermente diverso :

```

Sumatra cron.daily # cat qmail-scanner

#!/bin/bash

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue -z

```

----------

## HexDEF6

io ho proprio la stessa cosa nel cron...

ma il mio

 /var/spool/qmailscan/qmail-scanner-queue-version.txt

rimane sempre

di qscand:root con permessi 600 e funziona tutto....

Ciao!

----------

## fatez

Puoi controllare per cortesia se hai 

/usr/bin/suidperl

?  

xchè ho trovato questo nelle FAQ di qmail-scanner :

```

Can't do suid: some perl distributions have decided that as running suid perl scripts is a rare event, they won't install/enable it by default. On these systems this package won't work. Typically the fix is:

 

chown root /usr/bin/suidperl

chmod 4711 /usr/bin/suidperl

...if suidperl exists, otherwise you will have to find that component package of perl to install (e.g under Redhat it's an RPM call perl-suidperl) 

```

----------

## HexDEF6

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Puoi controllare per cortesia se hai 
> 
> /usr/bin/suidperl
> 
> ?  
> ...

 

si io ho suidperl, perche' mi sono modificato l'ebuild del perl (come ho scritto nel mio primo post) ma se usi qmail-scanner-queue al posto di qmail-scanner-queue.pl dovrebbe funzionare lo stesso.

Ciao!

----------

## fatez

eh ma non funziona.. e non so + dove sbatter la testa... 

Per ora ho risolto togliendo il crontab dailly del qmai-scanner-queue.pl -z

 :Sad: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *fatez wrote:*   

> eh ma non funziona.. e non so + dove sbatter la testa... 
> 
> Per ora ho risolto togliendo il crontab dailly del qmai-scanner-queue.pl -z
> 
> 

 

riemergiti il perl togliendo dall'ebuild quelle righe.... 

cosi vediamo se e' li il problema.

----------

